

Ask HN: During startup phase, what lead managment software you use? - shail

During startup phase, how do you manage all your contacts?<p>During initial phase when as a founder you are doing everything including sales as well, what tool is best for managing all your leads.<p>There are many sales lead management softwares but I am not sure whether they are a good fit for an entrepreneur (who is primarily not a sales person). HINT: They might be too complicated. Another HINT: I have never used them so I might be wrong.<p>Do you use any tool which is an obvious choice currently?
======
ryanlchan
The project I'm working on (<http://www.musubimail.com>) was originally meant
to help keep in touch with professional contacts, but I've been using it for
beta-user follow ups to some good success.

I made groups based on how soon I need to follow up (this week, next quarter,
etc) and have them track certain labels in my Gmail inbox. If someone needs to
move groups, I just flag their email with the right label and wait for the
reminders.

Let me know if this is something that interests you!

------
orangethirty
I use a trello board with the following cards:

|new| |no close follow-up| |follow-up| |dormant/recycle |

New is for new prospects

no close follow-up is for people who I have not closed.

follow up is for people I have closed, but waiting to be moved further along
the sales ladder

dormant/recycle is for people who never respond but I still keep trying to
close.

Note that I don't waste any leads.

------
diziet
I'd recommend using Pipedrive <https://www.pipedrive.com/en/features>

It is straightforward to use and lets you separate different flows and stages.

~~~
colemorrison
Whoa, very cool. I've never seen this before and its value prop is very
apparent.

------
chrisrickard
I dig Nutshell, it's configurable enough to not just be for classic sales I
just removed all the defaults and started from scratch).

